# 3 wide stacker



## vcaprini (Feb 22, 2020)

any tips on getting grass hay to stay stacked. not having any luck


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

You are meaning a New Holland? Tight ,very tight bales are better. Your putting in the cross ties? Until the block stacking machines,4 or more braces behind the first stack. Or hand stack a 1/3 or more that would fall off. If you ground is sidling or rough may need to straighten the second table before tipping it to the load rack.

Read the pinned post about NH bale wagon in the machinery sections. They can be a faster you go the less you get done kind of machine too.The smoother you can be on any controls the better.

When I started out with a 1048 that was well used,it helped to rebuild the hydraulic rams. Load rack was leaning to far back when oil by past the piston seals in the ram. Someone that has experience with your conditions could probably better answer. It takes time to learn the little things. I remember being very discouraged at first too.


----------

